# Lex



## manson6 (Jul 1, 2011)

Our handsome boy Lex was laid to rest about a week and a half ago, He was our "Bubba" we loved him so much. After spending countless dollars on him the past couple weeks in hopes our vet could prolong his life with us he just couldnt take the stress on his rear legs. He had arthritis and hip deplashia. He lived to be almost 13 years old. we have so many memories of him over the years. we just brought him home a few days ago after having him cremated, The best part is he got to ride in my wifes lap on the way home. He is now resting pain free on our mantle next to our pretty girl Tasha. RIP Bubba we love you and miss you.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

He was a handsome old boy!! :rip: *Lex **.... *Sorry for your loss


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

they are all so special. i'm so sorry for your loss. rest in peace lex.


----------



## manson6 (Jul 1, 2011)

He was a fighter, but we just couldnt watch him suffer anymore. He just loved to lay on the couch, But towards the end he just couldnt get up there anymore, So we bought him his own personal pillow to lay on.


----------

